# work prospects



## steve&Helen (Feb 16, 2009)

we are looking to move to cyprus at the end of this year been here the last 2 years on holiday and love the lifestyle here.we are both mid fortys and would like to take our pet dog with us.we have probably got enough funds to support us in rent and bills ect for a number of years.steve has run his own landscape building company for 20 years and will be looking for work full time anything consided.helen works in production in the uk and would also be looking for any type of work. could anybody give us any positive info regarding working anywhere in cyprus. thanks helen&steve. this is our first post so give us time please to navigate the site.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steve&Helen said:


> we are looking to move to cyprus at the end of this year been here the last 2 years on holiday and love the lifestyle here.we are both mid fortys and would like to take our pet dog with us.we have probably got enough funds to support us in rent and bills ect for a number of years.steve has run his own landscape building company for 20 years and will be looking for work full time anything consided.helen works in production in the uk and would also be looking for any type of work. could anybody give us any positive info regarding working anywhere in cyprus. thanks helen&steve. this is our first post so give us time please to navigate the site.



Being self employed is the best route here at the moment and if you are able to support yourselves for some time without having to work I would recommend that you come over and spend some time researching.
I am sure that landscaping could be a good business to go into.
Might be worth considering.

regards Veronica


----------



## steve&Helen (Feb 16, 2009)

hello veronica
thanks for the reply sorry it took a while to get back to you. Does anyone know if it is easy to bring the dog over we dont really want to leave her here and are there any kennels etc.
Also do you think long term rentals would be slightly cheaper by the end of the year and would it be a good time to leave england.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steve&Helen said:


> hello veronica
> thanks for the reply sorry it took a while to get back to you. Does anyone know if it is easy to bring the dog over we dont really want to leave her here and are there any kennels etc.
> Also do you think long term rentals would be slightly cheaper by the end of the year and would it be a good time to leave england.



Loads of people bring their dogs. Jet set pets is a good company, we used them for our pets and found them to be a lot less expensive than others we got quotes from but their service was excellent. You will need a travelling box that meets approved standards. The dog has to be able to stand up and turn round easily in it. If you measure the dogs height and length jet set pets will tell you exactly what size box you need for it.
As for kennels there are some over here, depends on which area you are going to settle in.

Regards Veronica


----------



## steve&Helen (Feb 16, 2009)

hi veronica thank you.
We are undecided whether to live in the protaras area or the paphos area have you any idea which would be the most suitable for finding any type of employment. Also is it expensive to bring your dog into cyprus. 
Thanks helen.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steve&Helen said:


> hi veronica thank you.
> We are undecided whether to live in the protaras area or the paphos area have you any idea which would be the most suitable for finding any type of employment. Also is it expensive to bring your dog into cyprus.
> Thanks helen.


There is a bigger expat community in the Paphos are so probalby better work prospects in the long run.
I am out of date on the cost of bringing a dog over but it will certainly be several hundred pounds.


----------



## steve&Helen (Feb 16, 2009)

thaks for your advice veronica, helen


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

we got a quote from jet set pets to bring over our 2 cats and they quoted £1100 - that included everyting - including the hire of fligh crates


----------



## matthb21 (Sep 17, 2011)

appologies veronica, my computer was playing up, I just wanted to show my appreciation for the information


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Steve&Helen,

Unskilled work seems to be hard to find at the moment and I know a few families who have returned to the UK because the work has dried up.

If you have a sought after skill then the chances are a little better. The housing market in general is depressed but I believe that the high end is faring better so there may be a chance for you there. You will need to market yourself though and be prepared to use all your skills.

If you can then come out and explore, should you decide to move here then if possible don't burn your bridges.

Our house in the UK is rented out and this pays for our rental out here.

I also think that the Paphos district is the best for you, it does contain a couple of towns so don't limit yourselves to Paphos itself.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Steven and Helen, there are opportunities over here to make a living, a good friend of mine has carved out a very nice business in gardening, he has sold half of his business to a business partner and has 3 staff, he is stating that he is being offered more and more work on a weekly basis but is turning it down as he is busy enough and does not want to take any more staff on.
We had a quote to bring our dog over from the UK with Jet pets, £1100.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## mandyt44 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Helen & steve..

We brought our dog over here last month & in total it cost us just under £700 for everything including the hire of one of their travelling crates... Used jet set pets & couldn't fault them at all...


----------

